

Happy Re/new Year - krogsgard
http://recode.net/2014/01/01/happy-renew-year/

======
axefrog
I find the focus on the word "code" (Re/code, The Code Conference) weird
considering the fairly distinct meaning of the word "code" in the software
industry. Their blog and conference is not about code or coding, but about
tech in general. It would have been just as valid to use the word "robots" and
then also blog about software, genetics and so forth. Weird.

~~~
samirahmed
I agree, I was hoping there would some high level insight into implementation,
rather than the generic "tech news". Something like highscalability etc...

~~~
petercooper
And they also have a $6500 "Code conference" which doesn't seem to be much
about coding either: [http://recode.net/events/the-code-
conference/](http://recode.net/events/the-code-conference/)

------
minimaxir
Considering how high The Verge set the bar for blog launches, this is
underwhelming for a blog launch in 2014. Both the design and functionality are
minor improvements from a basic Wordpress theme. (of course, content is king,
so that might not be relevant in the long run)

Their LiveFyre SSO implementation has significant issues. (Remember your
password, because you are _not_ reseting it. Also, profile pictures flat-out
don't show.)

Worst of all, there's a significant bug with their custom font on Chrome (both
PC and Mac): the fonts load after the page loads, causing a brief adjustment
_every time you open a page_ that's very annoying.

~~~
Flowsion
Is there something that I could read about how The Verge launched and why it
was so successful?

~~~
krogsgard
This is a pretty good rundown on how The Verge came to be:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/vox-2012-1](http://www.businessinsider.com/vox-2012-1)

4m uniques and 20m visitors in the first month is a heck of a splash.

~~~
FlyingCocoon
Thanks for sharing this historical chronicle

------
n1ghtmare_
I know this is very subjective, but DAMN this is one ugly website.

I got excited at first because I thought it's about code (which it isn't) ...

------
hnha
Seeing how they deleted all their previous content (allthingsd) off the
internet without a warning, I will make sure to never link to this website.

~~~
PeteMall
All of the content is still there (ex: [http://allthingsd.com/20131231/you-
say-goodbye-and-we-say-he...](http://allthingsd.com/20131231/you-say-goodbye-
and-we-say-hello/)). WSJ controls the domain and the brand. They chose to
redirect the homepage to WSJ.D

------
mproud
U G L Y

